# fur market 2011.



## jerryfinley (Mar 2, 2011)

Was up to Lee's in Prescott, Wisconsin last week and sold some beaver. He's paying pretty fair prices there. Thanks Lee. Jerry


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got my results from FHA on my January batch. 27 of the 32 I shipped sold. Averaged $71.15. Had 5 go over $110 with 3 over $130 and 2 and $135. Very happy camper.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good job snowgooser :thumb: is that american or canadian??


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

That's Canadian, so you are looking at slightly less in US $.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jerryfinley said:


> Was up to Lee's in Prescott, Wisconsin last week and sold some beaver. He's paying pretty fair prices there. Thanks Lee. Jerry


Whats "pretty fair"?

On the carcass or put up?

Ive got a bale of put up flattails in the freezer yet from last year, and this years season just around the corner. Ive got to many beaver! (never thought id have that problem :wink: )


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> [
> Ive got to many beaver! (never thought id have that problem :wink: )


are they the small shearable ones!!?? if so, no such thing as having to many


----------

